# Adrian Peterson's infant son beaten by a "man", critical condition.



## Joose (Oct 11, 2013)

Edit: No longer just critical condition..

RIP little man. So sad...

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...rian-peterson-son-critical-condition/2966015/


----------



## 777timesgod (Oct 20, 2013)

I can't believe the mother chose a convicted child abuser for a boyfriend. At least don't let him live in the same place with your kid...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 20, 2013)

So F**K** up man.


----------



## ridner (Oct 21, 2013)

this is a tragedy - however I feel bad for the kid and the mother more than I do for AP. he had only recently found out this kid existed - about 2 wks before he died. I would feel worse for him if he had more of a relationship with the child.


----------



## classicalmetal24 (Oct 21, 2013)

Mothers don't give a shit anymore, so ....ing selfish, she shouldn't have had a damn child abuser in the house.


----------



## MesaBeno (Oct 27, 2013)

I feel for Adrian, man...

If I were him I'd be red with rage wanting some serious revenge. Jail time is too good for this low life piece of garbage.


----------

